# Realtek Audio Driver Keeps Changing Playback Device



## HeyHoLetsGo615 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey all, so I have a strange problem. My playback device jumps from one to the other over and over. I hadn't ever seen this problem until the last windows update I installed this afternoon (I hadn't been on my computer in about 3 weeks). So I uninstalled RealTek High Def Audio, uninstalled the drivers, restarted my computer, reinstalled the drivers but not the realtek program itself, and it didn't help anything at all. I've tried uninstalling other drivers that link to audio (I used to use this computer for a studio, but not anymore) and nothing helps. I've disabled the other 2 Digital Audio programs and then the headphones cut on in off. After I uninstalled Realtek it was the Speaker that kept cutting on and off. I don't even have anything plugged in anymore, and when I do pug something in nothing changes. It seems like everything is coming back to driver issues, but I can't figure it out. I've linked a video to the problem. I cleared up the s/pdif showing up after the Digital Audio when I uninstalled realtek and reinstalled the drivers. Now, after so many minutes of it doing this, it seems to stop, but now I don't have any audio. I can see the bars moving, verifying that audio is playing, but no sound from my speakers, or a pair of headphones. I'm seriously lost. Any help would be greatly accepted. Also, I should add, that this is an Asus desktop computer (I know, bad idea...). It keeps downloading the Asus version of Realtek and I can't get it to stop doing that when I install the drivers from the Realtek website. I think it's built in to the motherboard (onboard sound card.). If anyone knows how to get rid of that it may help out a lot. Thanks again!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAzusvG2Agg

Most of the time it doesn't jump as fast, but that was after a system restart, and from the initial start of the computer it does jump like that, every time.



Windows 7 64-bit
Intel Core i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00 GHz
6.0 GB RAM
AMD Radeo R7 200 Series


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suspect a hardware fault. Try disconnecting the headphones and speakers and see what happens.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

JimE said:


> I'd suspect a hardware fault. Try disconnecting the headphones and speakers and see what happens.


I was going to propose something similar: dirt in one of the plugs causing a false detection to happen.


----------



## HeyHoLetsGo615 (Mar 9, 2015)

JimE said:


> I'd suspect a hardware fault. Try disconnecting the headphones and speakers and see what happens.


I actually did this. I unplugged the front headphones and the mic (just cause, while I'm there I may as well) and kicked my computer back on. the ports in the back just cut on and off. So I did the opposite, plugged in the headphones and unplugged the back ports. now the headphones cut on and off. So I pieced it all back together and it's like the video all over again. Also, I did discover that the mic input is cutting on and off as well. This isn't new, I just forgot to mention it last time. I really feel like I need an external sound card, cause I've done everything, I feel, besides replace the motherboard. So if you would agree, whats a good cheap sound card? I'm not the most hardware savvy person in the world. I don't need anything fancy, just something to plug some basic speakers in to.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So it's a hardware fault or an outside chance a driver issue. 

You can try uninstalling the Realtek drivers/software, reboot and allow Windows to find/install the default Windows drivers and see if that changes anything.


----------

